# Blank sock distributor



## Marskino (Aug 8, 2013)

Hello,

I was wondering, is there anyone who can point me in the direction of a sock distributor? Affordable pricing is a must. I plan to customize them with my designs. So no logos is somewhat of a big deal on the socks.


----------



## hikkup (Jul 12, 2013)

We use Conde for all of our dye sublimation needs.

Here is a link to the socks they offer: [click]

The downside to their socks is that they have a black toe and heel for some reason... I have not been able to find any other blank socks for dye sublimation - but there are some links to dye sublimation sock providers through Alibaba if you do a quick google search.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

I sell socks that I get from www.ssactivewear.com


----------



## Marskino (Aug 8, 2013)

Thank you for the help.


----------



## Marskino (Aug 8, 2013)

selzler said:


> I sell socks that I get from www.ssactivewear.com



Polyester socks?


----------



## best26102 (Sep 29, 2013)

twin city knits ,,,,, sells socks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

hikkup said:


> The downside to their socks is that they have a black toe and heel for some reason


Why is that a downside?


----------



## hikkup (Jul 12, 2013)

splathead said:


> Why is that a downside?


Just if they wanted a completely blank sock is all. The OP mentioned that having a logo or something of that nature would be a big deal to them so I assumed he would see the black toe and heel of these blank socks as a downside.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

According to VA the reason for the black toe and heel is to reduce crease marks during pressing.

The "Crew" Vapor SubliSock™ offers a 7-inch leg length. SubliSocks'™ black toe and heel flap help prevent creasing marks during the sublimating process, deliver a professional finished product for customers. Minimum order of 12 pairs.

SubliSocks from Vapor Apparel


----------

